
Ask HN: Hiring contractors for side projects - jamil7
I&#x27;m a freelancer and I have a number of paid projects and unpaid side projects going on at the moment with various people and a few more coming up. I&#x27;ve always been able to manage but now I feel like I&#x27;m getting in over my head with the workload. I could of course say no to some of these but a lot of them I really want to be a part of. Have any of you had luck hiring other freelancers to help you with various projects and freelance gigs? If so where did you look and find people?
======
nedzadk
It is very hard to make this work, i am not saying you will not find someone
but often times it will be more work for you monitoring what somebody else is
doing and fixing their work if they mess something (its basically like you own
agency but bit smaller)

